# Online Ammo Purchase



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Who do you recommend for purchasing ammo online?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

No one right now. They are asking crazy prices. Previously, Palmetto State Armory and Midway USA and Outdoor Limited were reasonably priced and reliable. Sportsmans Guide offered specials occasionally that was fairly priced.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Gunbot is a pretty good place to look


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

coolrunnin said:


> Gunbot is a pretty good place to look


Gunbot is pretty outdated; what they list for $190/1000 is now $670 if you go to the seller's site. AmmoSeek.com works a lot better.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

At least with the ridiculous prices now, shipping is a small percentage of cost. All ammo sites are wrong because, by the time you saw it, it was sold out.

Jeff


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

weaselfire said:


> At least with the ridiculous prices now, shipping is a small percentage of cost. All ammo sites are wrong because, by the time you saw it, it was sold out.
> 
> Jeff


What? If one were willing and needed to pay the exorbitant prices today, they could do so through an ammoseek-listed retailer in about 30 seconds. They require their participating retailers to have live inventory feeds.


----------



## Tom Bombadil (Mar 25, 2008)

This was from last June. PSA has been a good supplier.



 

Item​Sku​Qty​Subtotal​*CCI 9MM 115gr FMJ 1,000 Rounds Bulk Pack - CC5000BK1000*​5165447812​1​$309.99​Shipping & Handling​$26.00​*Grand Total (Excl.Tax)*​*$335.99*​Tax​$18.60​*Grand Total (Incl.Tax)*​*$354.59*​


Thank you, *Palmetto State Armory*​


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Whoever you choose to go with, call them and talk to someone before you order. They often have half cases, manager specials, and odd lots, that are not listed in their advertising. On Monday an old army buddy called me from Florida. He had found a supplier online with 7.62x39 at .33 cents per round, with free shipping. He was planning on getting one thousand rounds, I told him to order one thousand for me as well. After talking to me, he called them up. It was all gone. He who hesitates is lost.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

__





Bulk Ammo for Sale Online Free Shipping Available


Buy bulk ammo for sale with free shipping at Target Sports USA. Enjoy great deals on cheap ammunition including 22lR ammo, 9mm & 5.56mm ammo.




www.targetsportsusa.com





They had one of my calibers in stock so I made an order a week ago. Not reloading that one yet because I need the brass first.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

This came today. I kept figuring they were going to call and tell me there was an error on their end pricing these. It was priced like it was two years ago: <$20.00 a box for JHP 9 mm 50 rounds and right at $0.40 for 5.56.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Hiro said:


> This came today. I kept figuring they were going to call and tell me there was an error on their end pricing these. It was priced like it was two years ago: <$20.00 a box for JHP 9 mm 50 rounds and right at $0.40 for 5.56.


Where did you buy?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

HDRider said:


> Where did you buy?


Midway USA. They sent a promotional email Saturday morning while I was in my office advertising free shipping on 5.56. I was shocked at the price given what it has been going for even on their site. Anyway, I placed the order for 9 mm and 5.56 as quickly as I could and it went through just fine. I tried not to be overly ambitious with the quantities because I am not running low on either and I know others are. I checked back that afternoon and the promotion for free shipping had ended, as had the reasonable prices. 

I really didn't believe it until it showed up at the gate, tbh.


----------

